# Adirondack Deck Chair plans



## Bigmac7 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi there

I am looking drawings or construction plan for an Adirondack Deck Chair as seen in the photo attached if you can help please let me know. 

Thanks
Bigmac7:thumbsup:

See photo at


http://picasaweb.google.com/camcgregor/AdirondackDeckChair/photo#5221381274711303794


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/workshop/2919751.html?series=20
these are Adirondack chairs not exactly the same but nice, and you can always modify the plans to fit your design


----------



## xCarsonx (Jul 30, 2008)

I am fairly interested in building these chairs also. Does anyone know about how much it cost to construct one?


----------



## Susan J (Dec 11, 2008)

*Best Adirondack Chair*

I built an adirondack chair several years ago called the Jake's Chair - here is the link for the description and free plans: Jake's Chair Everyone who has sat in this chair says it is the most comfortable chair. I built this for my first woodworking project and I was very proud of the results - which simply means that it is not hard but does require an attention to detail. The wide arms, curved back, and curved seat make this a very comfortable wooden chair. I built mine from pine because I was too nervous to use a better wood for my first effort - the cost was approximately $125 for everything.:smile:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I built two chairs with footstools and a two seater rocker. Photos are in my gallery. I used white pine and painted the pieces. The material including fasteners for the two chairs and footstools was just under $100. The rocker material costs were about $70.


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

lucas.j.dunton said:


> How to Build an Adirondack Lawn Chair and Table: Simple DIY Woodworking Project - Popular Mechanics
> these are Adirondack chairs not exactly the same but nice, and you can always modify the plans to fit your design


I actually built this chair a couple weeks ago its pretty comffy ... the only thing i would change though is the front of the seat a little bit. it kinda feels sharp on the backs of your knees a little bit. not the im cutting your legs in half sharp but it could be more comfortable.. ill change it on the official set along with a few other angles, but its a good chair as it is. this was just a test i made from scrap rough sawn i had around to see how it felt. the new ones will have rounded over edges and all ofcourse


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Am I the only person on the planet that doesn't like Adirondack chairs? I have never found them particularly comfortable (nor particularly uncomfortable to be honest) and I never liked the style that much. Seems a whole lot of people do like them though...


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

im kinda with you on that one.. to tell you the truth i never sat in one until i built that one....Not great, not bad. I put the woman on a project of sewing a seat cushion to. We will see how that goes maybe it will make it more comfy


----------

